# Making loop at the end of fly line?



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Is it a bad idea to double over your flyline (mainline) forming a small loop, tie that with heavy mono and add a dab of glue? then make loop to loop connections to that? sorry if confusing having trouble with the perfection loop slipping and figured this would be an easy solution.
Janus


----------



## LFN (Apr 28, 2004)

I have gone to the slip on leader loops by Cortland. They seem to work very well for me.
Lou


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

yes thanks..that is probably the route I should go...


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

learn to tie a perfection loop the same way every time--- it should not slip---after you practice you should be able to do one in the dark

i think it slips if you reverse the side of the line when you make your first loop on---get the book out and watch every step

you can put a loop in the end of your flyline and whip finish it like a fly or tie in a short piece of big diameter mono with a loop


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

my problem seems to be the stiffness of the butt section and being able to pull it tight enough to cinch..maybe I'll try pliers.


----------



## quickcast (Jan 17, 2007)

Id stay away from the slip on loops. I have had them and think they are not worth it. I have had them fail me while on stream when I was retying leader/tippet. Very dissappointed in that, and it made for a harder day fishing. If I were you get a fly line with a welded on loop on the tip. You can find lines in various price range. For me, I use a rio nymph line that has the welded on tip. Cabelas offers some other lines for cheaper if thats the way you want to go as well. The benefits of the welded loop is it goes through the guides easier, and I have never had one fail me yet. It also makes leader changes easy, and I dont have to hassle with tying a loop at the end of my fly line. Just my opinion...


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I suggest using the small plastic connectors, find them at gander mountain in the fly section, they come in 3 sizes they are very small (I think 3M or Cortland makes them). They are clear, I have seen them in hi vis colors but what you would do is slip fly line thru one hole and tie a tight knot, and take your leader slip it thru the other hole and tie a knot and pull it together. If your replacing your fly line, most of the manufacturers are putting the loop on the other end for you via fusing the line.

Most of your fly shops also have pre made loop ends and attach them to your fly line by using a little heat and melting them to end of your fly line. I would recommend the plastic connectors over the pre made loops.

Have not had any issues with the connectors, lost any fish, or break off, or casting with them.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

those connectors are great---i did break one on a bass just because i put it on and never looked at it again---i think it is cortland that makes them---they are especially good for long leaders when the end of the leader gets pulled into the guides (changing flies and landing fish)---the connection goes right back out

i hardly ever use the bigger sizes---just whip finish loops (peel the coating off the line and just wrap the core against the line and coat the windings) ---generally the loop method is used in most saltwater


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't have strong oppinions usualy about gear but think the plastic loops are crap. I suppose it really depends on what type of fishing your going to be doing but creating a loop at the end of the fly line or learning how to tie the propper knot will fail less often. 

I've seen a number of the plastic connectors fail on fish, snags, and nothing.

J


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

j_blocker said:


> I've seen a number of the plastic connectors fail on fish, snags, and nothing.
> J


I've been using them for a number of years, as long as you check them every now and then you won't have a problem. Never lost a fish because the plastic piece malfunction.

Don't think this steel head had a problem with my plastic connector.


----------



## ronnie84 (Aug 1, 2006)

I was using those Scientific Angler line to leader connectors for a while and they worked fine for me. If I had to find a negative about them it would be getting hung up in the guides every now and then when pulling line out to start fishing. Hardly a major problem as it wasn't something that happened every time or inhibited me to fish.

I never tried the perfection knot, I've actually just been using the nail knot which hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is a link to a knot that works great. It has never failed me.
Brad

http://www.flyanglersonline.com/begin/knots/castwell.html


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

brad 
i cast my leader off on the au sable with that knot---lol---never did find it----i still use that from time to time
mike


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

One last tip, this site shows using simple mono line and tying a Gray's loop on the end of your fly line. Looks easy and quick.

www.trout-salmon-fishing.com/flyfishing-knots.htm


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Been messing around with the surgeon's loop haven't fished it yet but it seems strong, and simple.
Surgeon's Loop


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

the difference between the perfection loop and the surgeon's loop is that the perfection loop will end up straight (symetrical) with the leader and the sergeon's loop is offset and would make for a leader that wouldnt stay in a straight line with 3 or 4 loops


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

One last suggestion, try tying a Gray's Loop knot.

Gray Loop Knot


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I've been messin around trying to improve my knots as well. This site seems a lil easier to understand when and which knot to use.

http://www.killroys.com/knots/knots.htm


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Another thing to consider when buying a line. THe welded loop design has another exellent quality. Becouse the end of the line is seal in will not soak up any water. We have seen our floating lines start to nose dive on a long day or repeated days on the water. This happens becouse the open end of the line begins to soak up water. There are ways to create a smooth sealed conection using a sewing needle and heat shrink tubing. It is a bit tedious in its construction but works very well and will not fail if done correctly. If anyone is interested in the construction I will post the steps and photos but it will take a while to get it all together. S


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

You might try Cabelas - Scientific Anglers makes a great fly line connector. The leaders come with a piece that snaps into a piece that you slide over your fly line - you just tie a knot on your fly line and pull it into that piece. Then just snap on a leader. I trout and bass fish using these. They float and make a great strike indicator. The call it their L2L connector. They work great!


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Buckeye,

Are you purchasing connectors only, I can only find the leader w/connector?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/c...de+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=L2L+connector&noImage=0

The product sounds good by your desription, was wondering if I'm looking in the right spot.

Does Gander have them, I hate mail orders.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

In Cabelas 2006 Fly-fishing catalog - they are listed as a 3 pack kit - number TT-31-9249 or 1 each is TT-31-9439. There is one line end connector and one leader in each single pack. Available in 2x-6x. The leaders are 9 ft. I've given more away then I've used. Every time I mention this to one of my buddies or co-workers, I end up giving them one. They really like them. None of us can see worth at hoot to tie a knot anymore! I've caught some pretty large bass on them and they've handled it great. You just slide the line through the line end connector, tie a square knot and pull it into the connector. Then just snap in the leader. The old ones were permanent. The new model will snap and unsnap. They are always out at the Cabelas in Wheeling, so they must be popular. I've only been able to get them on line at Cabelas.com.


----------

